# Covid vaccinations 70% goal....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So... looking at this and the media saying Biden isn't going to hit his goal. With states still keeping emergency orders on and what not. Are we getting the complete truth on this. Or are they using the correct numbers.

Because lets look at facts:

Only people who are 12+ can get the vaccination. So is the media and CDC using total population or using 12+ portion of the population?

USA total population is roughly 332,000,000 (2020 data)
Roughly 40,000,000 is under the age of 12
177,000,000 have gotten at least 1 dose of the vaccination.
Reported the USA is at roughly 54% vaccinated...

The above vaccination number is skewed!!! They are using TOTAL and not the 12+ population total.

Here you go (links will be at the bottom).

So the USA population is roughly 332,000,000. With about 40,000,000 that are under the age of 12. So they should be figuring the percentages off of a population of 292,000,000. Because those are the people who can actually get the shot!

Now using the numbers of 177,000,000 million who have the first shot that is about 60% of the population eligible has gotten 1 dose not 54%.

Then add in the number of people who had it and have natural immunity but didn't get a shot. I am sure the nation is closer to 70% than the media is leading on.

Lets look at MN....

They say that 64.5% of people age 12+ are vaccinated with at least 1 dose. Yet mayo clinic says only 55% of the state is vaccinated with one dose.... again they are taking total population!! 9% is a big number!!! (like i stated before... they are not making the statistical change)

Everyone... they keep lying to us. How can you do a "total" population goal when the whole population cant get the vaccine!!! So politicians keep moving the goal posts. Think of this when the state you live in keeps emergency powers longer (MN)... etc. Think of this when elected officials at the federal level want to keep restrictions in place. It seems they want to keep oppressing the nation!

WAKE UP PEOPLE.... :bop: :bop: :bop:

USA Vaccination link
https://usafacts.org/visualizations/cov ... er-states/

USA population by age group
https://knoema.com/infographics/egyydzc ... on-in-2020

MN Covid Vaccination numbers from the state website
https://mn.gov/covid19/vaccine/data/index.jsp

Mayo Clinic state by state tracker
https://www.mayoclinic.org/coronavirus- ... e-tracker/

CDC numbers (bing search front page)
https://www.bing.com/search?q=cdc+vacci ... cf31847851


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I believe NOTHING of what ALL MEDIA tells us.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not young, I'm 73 and take Metropelol to control heart rhythm. I don't know if it's just coincidence, but ever since I took the last shot it feels like a crazed squirrel in my chest. I was dizzy enough a couole of times to sit before I went down. I wish I hadn't taken the Fauchi elixer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will admit.... I made a mistake.

The actual population 12 and under is closer to 48,000,000 than 40,000,000

https://www.childstats.gov/AMERICASCHIL ... s/pop1.asp

So the number being used should be 284,000,000. Then the new percentage should be...62%!!! if they want actual truthful data of people who are allowed to get vaccinated that have gotten it!!

Those are also using yesterday numbers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So to bring this to light again....

Since today Biden Administration is going to be talking about it today...

So right now 182,412,776 have received the one vaccination shot. Now they are saying 56% of the population has gotten the one shot... WRONG... again people under the age of 12 cant get the vaccination. So we are more like 64% of people eligible have gotten the shot! Which is great. Also the "delta" variant that they keep pushing down our throats... It has been shown that people who have gotten the shot don't show or get sick from it... .SO VACCINATIONS ARE WORKING... along with IMMUNITY! So do by the hype that the media and some of our elected officials are trying to push.

The country is way ahead of the world with vaccinations and we should open up back to "normal" ASAP!!.... The 70% mark is about were we are at..... once 198,000,000 gets vaccinated with 1 dose that is the 70% mark of people who are eligible right now to get the shot... 12+ years of age. So again... DONT BELIEVE THE MEDIA's LIES. We are just 16 million away from the 70% goal. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> President Joe Biden is doubling down on efforts to get more Americans vaccinated despite missing his self-imposed Fourth of July deadline of having 70% of American adults vaccinated with at least one dose and 160 million people fully vaccinated.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

We are at about his 160 Million goal!!!

So again.. dont let them misguide you.

Edit:

I think we are already at the 150+ million fully vaccinated if not more... the link I have been using wont open up.... but doing some math from the Mayo clinic website... it shows we are over 150 Million that are fully vaccinated people. Now I rounded down the populations and rounded down the %... example... MN has a population of 5,563,370 population with 52.3% of the population is fully vaccinated. So the real number is 2,909,642 people have had two doses... .I used 2.8 Million... not the true number... just so it is simpler math. So like I stated... I am sure we are over 150 million people have had two doses or more!!!

But why all of a sudden after Biden made his announcement that the website isn't opening up... BIG TECH???? It worked this morning but not now? Yes I have my tinfoil hat on really tight and I see black suburbans circling my... LOL oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Little side not...

You know they said that they (FEDERAL GOVERNMENT) will come knocking on the doors of people who are "unvaccinated".... HMMMMMMMMM..... Gestapo going door to door. oke: oke:

BTW... Under HIPPAA Laws... how do they know who is vaccinated and who isn't??? How can they have access to our medical records without our own release of those records??? You know I was just poking fun above... but this is serious if they go door to door knocking on unvaccinated people. This could be a huge law suit waiting to happen... and an over reach by our government. Think about it people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So the website I have been getting data from finally let me in today...

https://usafacts.org/visualizations/cov ... er-states/

So people who are fully vaccinated as of July 4th.....157,323,738.... So like I was saying.... the goal of 160 million... is right here.

DONT LET THE MEDIA LIE TO YOU.... I saw something were they are giving out in the USA about 1 million shots a day. Some are first shots others are seconds so people are "fully vaccinated".... So i could make the assumption that by July 15th... we will be over 160 million fully vaccinated. :thumb:

Also about my comment on going "door to door".... Think if Trump stated something like this how the media would have went crazy!!! Also remember they said going "door to door" for the census was "RACIST".... oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://usafacts.org/visualizations/cov ... er-states/

The above website updated their info.... For July 8th....

There is now 158,287,566 people with BOTH SHOTS.... the data before with july 4th update was 157,323,738. That is 963,828 people in 4 day! Today is the 12th.... so if they update roughly 900,000 more people in these past 4 days who have gotten the second shot... that would put the US at 159,000,000 or more.... then another 4 days (or so) would put us over the 160 million mark. So my saying by july 15th or so... we should be at that 160 million mark. :beer: :thumb:

Again.. .dont fall for the lies the media and Dr. Fauci are pushing. The goal is 160 million that are fully vaccinated. We are right there... Dont let them keep moving the goal posts!!! Also remember that when anyone is using a percentage they are using the total population. Which includes people who are not eligible for any vaccination (under 12 years old)... so they are lying right away.

Be safe, use your judgement and what you feel best for your family for all this COVID stuff. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.politico.com/news/2021/07/1 ... ign-499278

Here is an article talking about the "door to door". Which again.... I dont think will really happen and that the Republicans and Fox News are running with it as well. Just like CNN, MSNBC, etc. Would run with anything that Trump said in jest or was taken out of context. And yes... I tongue in cheek brought it up on this thread.

But what should scare the hell out of everyone is in this article and I will quote it below.



> Biden allied groups, including the Democratic National Committee, are also planning to engage fact-checkers more aggressively and work with SMS carriers to dispel misinformation about vaccines that is sent over social media and text messages. The goal is to ensure that people who may have difficulty getting a vaccination because of issues like transportation see those barriers lessened or removed entirely.


So read this.... They want to monitor social media, sms text messages, and other messaging systems. They want to look at what people are sending each other via text messages or messaging!!! They want to "spy" on us. YESSSS... Think about this people... this should scare everyone.

BTW... look at what I have been talking about with vaccinations numbers.... we are almost at 160 million people!!! We are at the "goal" of the Biden Administration.

So let me break this down a little more.... The site that I am getting the vaccination numbers from say 183,237,046 have gotten at least 1 shot. If just these people go in for the second shot... that is 183,237,046 people who are fully vaccinated.... of the population which can get it (under 12 cant get the shot yet)....

SOOOO.... out of a population that is over the age of 12 (roughly 284,000,000)... that would be about 65% of the population is VACCINATED... without anyone else going in for the series of shots. Just the people who so far have gotten 1 shot and need to follow up with the second shot... WE WOULD BE AT 65% of the population who qualifies for getting the vaccine. Then add in the people who have immunity because they had COVID.. and what not. We are at the goals set by this Administration and Dr. Fauci. So why do they keep "lying" and trying to create a crisis???

DONT LET THEM TRY TO FOOL YOU... the media and others!!! We are ahead of the world in vaccinations and them saying we are in a "crisis" and need to push for more vaccinations isn't the truth!! They dont need to monitor our transmissions and what not. :bop:

BTW... what would the media be saying if the Trump administration wanted to "monitor" our text messages and "fact check" and monitor our social media.... would they be screaming NAZI... but again... who is acting more like the Nazi's of Germany??? Please... the people who left if you are still around watching or reading in silence... please try to defend this???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://usafacts.org/visualizations/cov ... er-states/

Per the above website.... 159,499,224 people have gotten the second shot.... and updated is July 12th!!!!

Like I have been saying.... WE ARE AT OUT 160 Million GOAL!!!!!

Don't let the media lie to you.

Here is the CDC website as well...

https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccinations

They say 159,675,163 have been fully vaccinated.

The CDC says that 56.3% of the population OVER 12 have been vaccinated with that number being 159,546,707.

So again.... WE ARE RIGHT THERE and will be over 160 Million by next week at the very latest!! Dont let the media and our elected officials make you live in fear. We are reaching the goals they sent forth and now they keep moving them. Just wait... I am sure come about mid august Dr. Fauci and others will start to talk about a "varriant" other than the delta and want to shut down or put restrictions on schools. The School Union is already wanting this in some area's. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well.... TODAY WE ARE OVER 160 Million people have gotten fully vaccinated!!!

So why is there the huge push and people screaming GET VAXXED???? We are at the goal they set. Also there has been over 185 million who have gotten at least 1 shot.... if just those people go and get the second shot and nobody else gets a shot... that is 55% of the total population vaccinated!! Remember that is including people not eligible (UNDER 12)....if you take out the under 12 group... that is about 63% of the population will be vaccinated!!! Which I thought that over 60% was the goal and "herd" immunity would "kick" in.

BTW... if you look at the CDC website... only two states are under 50% of the population hasn't had 1 shot. Only 2 states are under 40% of the population older than 12 are not full vaccinated. So only two states have less than 40% of its population over the age of 12 isnt fully vaccinated. And only 14 (including those other 2 states) are under 50% of the population 12 and above are vaccinated. So again... we are right there. Schools shouldn't be closed this fall, we should not be "required" to wear masks on any federal regulated transportations/buildings (planes, buses, trains, gov buildings, etc)

Remember people under age 12 are not allowed to get the vax.... so again... we are right at the numbers they have been wanting since the start of the vaccinations. So again... dont believe the hype by the media and what not. :bop:

https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/#vaccinations

All of this data is as of july 15th.... so it keeps going UP AND UP. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A little more data....

Since I started this thread..... roughly 8 Million people in 22 days have gotten at the first shot. That is about 360,000 first time shots per day and including a "HOLIDAY" weekend in that time frame.

Over 12 population:
So again... if nobody from this day forward doesn't go in to get the first shot. And all the people follow up and get the second one.... WE ARE AT 65% of the over 12 population vaccinated!!!! To reach the 70% mark only need about 15 million more to get the 1 shot and then follow up... So that means in 41 days we should be there!!! So again by Sept 15 if things keep going... our over 12 population will be over 70% mark with 1 shot or fully vaccinated.

fully vax you get your second shot with in 3 weeks.... so the 41 days from today...is Aug 25th... then three weeks after that is roughly Sept. 15th or so. :thumb:

Over 18 Population:

So to break this down even more... people over the age of 18... we are at 67.9% of the nation... to get to the 70% mark... that is only 7 million more to go. With the first shot (and hope they follow up).

DONT BELIEVE THE LIES.... we are right on track and even better than what the media and Dr. Fauci are saying. :thumb:

But I understand why Dr. Fauci wants to be doom and gloom... 1. He is hoping it will make people get the shot... 2. He likes to be the center of attention. oke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Statistics are deliberate falsehoods. I do not trust the government.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Statistics are deliberate falsehoods. I do not trust the government.


This is 100% correct. Look how they are trying to drive fear right now with the "delta" variant. You know that if you go from 1000 cases one day then it goes to 2000 that is a 100% increase!!! yet those numbers are still way way way below what we were this time last year. We were at about 8000 cases a day average.... now we are at 2000 with this "new" variant... and last year how many people were not vaccinated... ZERO!!! now we have over 50% of the population totally vaccinated with 65% of it with at least 1 shot.

BTW... when it was at its worse we were at about 35,000 cases a day.

So again.... The media, our elected officials and others are trying to strike fear into people for no reason! We are less cases per day than we were a year ago! With out the vaccination!!!

Another little tid bit when they talk about hospitalizations on the rise.... Last year about this time we were having about 730 per day.... now we are at about 460 a day.... during the peak we were at 2356 a day! Our hospitals were not over runned or anything like that at the PEAK... yes the numbers were high... but they were not "over runned" and what not. So again dont believe the HYPE or the media. Our numbers are not bad at all and dont show that we need "lockdowns".... or restrictions back in place.

I had a convo with some people yesterday and we talked about this... and we are saying they are setting everyone up for this...

1. Kids wearing masks in school or distance learning again.
2. Mask mandates to come back in the fall 
3. Governors want another 'power' grab under the guise of "executive authority". (look at CA with Newsome...but that will back fire on him since that is why he is getting recalled)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/presi ... tp#image=1

WOW... I didn't predict this one.....

Biden is possibly going to make a mandate that this coming school year kids under 12 need to wear masks. uke: uke:

You know because they are "unvaccinated". But here is the thing.... SHOULDN'T ALL THE TEACHERS BE VACCINATED?? You know they were considered "front line" workers and jumped up the vaccination waiting list. So why should these kids wear masks if all the teachers are vaccinated? This doesn't make sense???

Like I have stated do what you want and what you think is best for you and your family. But the Federal Government is screaming about vaccinations. So why should people still "mask up" if they are vaccinated? It is not sending the right signals for people to go get the shot. It is *** backwards thinking and making people question the vaccine. I have gotten my shots. So I should be some what protected from everyone... CORRECT? (I say some what because viruses always change it is how they survive)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump finally has his head out of his a**....He has come out and said the vaccine is a triumph of his presidency. He has said he has gotten the booster. Good for him. Far, far, far right people are saying they will no longer support him.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

First and foremost, Happy New Year Ken!!!!! I truly hope all is well with you as I miss your posts and insight.

President Trump was openly promoting operation Warp Speed beginning in summer 0f 2020 and the leftists called him a liar and openly stated that a vaccine couldn't be made in such a short time.
THEN, the leftist continuously stated that they would not get the vaccine and were promoting how dangerous it was and were calling it the Trump vaccine... Just a little reminder of the leftist history in the early days of the vaccine and operation warp speed...
Ken what happened to the hundreds of times that biden campaigned on stopping/defeating the virus if he was president. Now he's saying that there is nothing the fed gov can do... hmmm
What happened to his stance on any president that allows 220k to die on his watch due to a pandemic should resign...








Hannity: According to Biden's past COVID statements, he should demand his own resignation


Sean Hannity highlighted President Biden's past remarks to show how the president is failing his own standards.




www.foxnews.com




.
obidens death total has met or exceeded Trump's. Is he going to stand by his own campaign words and resign?








More people will have died from COVID under Biden than Trump


According to Johns Hopkins University’s data on COVID-19 deaths, since Jan. 1, there have been approximately 353,000 deaths from the pandemic. This is about a thousand more COVID-19 deaths than in all of 2020.




www.washingtonexaminer.com




He also ran on getting enough test kits out to the public, yet another failure! his administration. He's only now trying to put a bandaid on his inadequacies by trying to implement distribution of more test kits.
We can go on and on with this "president".

How do you feel about his performance. Am I missing something??
Please advise....

BTW, I still hate the vikes!! My middle daughter married a rabid queen fan. lol, Karma!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They will keep the fear going so they can truck loads of mail in ballots so they dont loose their *** in 2022.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So today I looked at the US Vaccine progress website. We are at 75% of the nation with 1 shot and 63% of the nation with 2. Yet you still hear more about mandates and what not. Funny how the goal posts keep moving.

BTW... the new variant of Omnicron went sweeping in and out of South Africa in about 2 a months timeline and not many deaths... I think something like 1. Yet now that it is sweeping thru the USA... all we hear about is deaths will rise. YET the CDC and others are coming out saying that the "dying with" and "dying from" isn't the same. Hmmmm.... have I talked about that since day 1 of this whole pandemic??? Also they are saying that people being admitted into hospitals about 50% of them there are coming in for different things but getting tested and are found to have covid too. So the hospitals are not being "over runned" by covid. Hmmmm.... again did i touch base on that as well from the get go??? Also I wish I could find the link. But a local news outlet did a story on the Mayo Clinic (which is out my back door) in Rochester MN. They said that the ER and stuff like that has always been about 95% full even before the pandemic....so they were always running at a "high" level and nothing changed during the pandemic. So the "lack" of beds was pure BS. Hmmmm.... funny how all of this is now coming out when poll numbers are down and people are finally seeing the light. Or the "fear" isn't working like it was before.

But I agree with Plainsman about how this has all been a push to turn "mail in voting" to a norm. Especially when they are talking about how "ballot harvesting" should be OK in this election bill, plus what just was made into law in NYC. If nobody knows about that.... they are allowing NON CITIZENS vote in City and I believe State elections. Side note on that... how can you separate ballots from FED elections?? Or how do you know if they are a non citizen or a citizen if they dont show ID? So what I am getting at is that if they want to allow the State/City stuff to go thru... fine but then you need to ID them so they can't get a federal ballot... Correct??? Since by federal law you need to be a US Citizen to vote in federal elections???

Everyone.... I dont care if you are a Dem or Rep. But this whole COVID issue is showing how Media, our elected officials and other lied to our faces. It was all made political from the get go when it never should have been. Just like others have pointed out... Trump never said dont get the shot. He said do it if you feel like it is the right thing for YOU TO DO. IE: personal choice. He came out and talked about the vaccine because he EGO wanted him to get credit for it. BTW... Biden and others finally gave him credit for it. But like I mentioned... it should never have been about this by all political parties. It should never have been political... period. 

It could get very interesting here very quickly on how fast people are doing an about face on things.... especially the CDC, the Supreme Court possible rulings, etc. Think of the people fired, forced to quit, etc from jobs because of mandates. Could see many lawsuits being filed which who knows if anyone has a leg to stand on because it will be each individual employee/employer contract was written. But just hold on and wait to see what could be coming down the pipe.


----------

